# Lying Plumbing Companies



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

This is what gives plumbers a bad name. Property management company pays an other plumbing outfit that told them they "replaced" the whole sewer line in the back yard. Well the line backs up, and the original plumbers refused to go back out and do anything about it. So we get the call to go out and figure out what is wrong with this "less than 1 year old" sewer line. Get out send the cable down the line to get it flowing and come back with roots. Thats odd, new line, 1 year old, roots? Send in the camera and the 4" original cast iron is still there! They installed a 2 way clean out and told the property(and billed) for a total sewer replacement. This stuff gets my blood boiling. Scammers like this need to get shut down.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the same company that charged a 85 year old widow $425 to screw on a washer valve on the cold side, yet left the hot side leaking. $425 to screw on one valve and didn't even fix the problem.:no:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will, it may be possible they did replace the whole sewer line maybe the roots grew in past any fernco's if any were used during the installation?
Or it is very possible they just did not replace the whole sewer line. I had a call where an excavator replaced the sewer used a fernco at one connection and the roots went wild on it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope. They didn't replace it. I dropped the Vu-Rite down there and about 2 feet past the cleanout it goes back to cast iron for about 48'. Those roots are just what came back on the spear head. I sent the 4" x 6" expander heard after that and finished and washed the roots down the line.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will said:


> Nope. They didn't replace it. I dropped the Vu-Rite down there and about 2 feet past the cleanout it goes back to cast iron for about 48'. Those roots are just what came back on the spear head. I sent the 4" x 6" expander heard after that and finished and washed the roots down the line.


Those dirty SOB's I have no respect for companies like that


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Did you get the name of the contractor? If I were the customer I would be calling the local News station and suing the piss out em'!!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would think that's a pretty open and shut lawsuit. IF the company has money or is still in business.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

KCJAKE said:


> Did you get the name of the contractor? If I were the customer I would be calling the local News station and suing the piss out em'!!



Yes I know the name, but I would never bad mouth them in public. JUst not good business to do so.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I would mention to the customer that I am not a lawyer but what the company did is considered fraud. Also that the company is liable in both criminal and civil court. I would advise them to seek council from and experianced attorney.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Yes I know the name, but I would never bad mouth them in public. JUst not good business to do so.


Yep, leave it the hands of the customer. You don't have a dog in the fight anyway. After all, if it were not for their shady practices, you would not have gained this new client.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Of course they probably do want a copy of the camera inspection.... :laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I see this by me way too many times and almost always from a certin way a business is ran from the top down.

Fear stops people from giving the DA a call.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Seen this many times too. It's funny how things get twisted. Kinda like gossip. That c/o install turns into a full line replacement. The seller tells the realestate company one thing, next thing you know we're out there enjoying those new c/o's on a crapped out line. Sometimes we don't know where the story got screwed up.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I went behind a lyar today.The home had a perfect 4'' cleanout approx 2' out from house.When commode flushed nothing came out to cleanout. The lyar told HO that line was crushed under foundation.I ran my long closet auger back under house and opened main line.Then found a drum trap with cap rusted off ,I ran small cable thru faceplate on tub and fished it on thru drum trap ,then (fixed) the top of trap with a 4'' test cap.His estimate $1400.00. My bill 350 she was so happy ,she told me to follow her home for cash,this was a rental house. The stoppage was sludge under the foundation nothing broken at all,I showed it to her on camera just to be sure.Then 2 washers on gerber tub valve instead of a NEW tub valve the other guy insisted she needed time on job 1 hr 15 minutes


----------



## Pete the Plumbe (Aug 4, 2011)

This is a pretty sad story, however, I've found that it is typical within our industry. There are many companies that claim to do excellent work but offer not value and overcharge like crazy. Clients need to go with the pros, ensure the company is certified with the BBB, and has client testimonials. It's just so easy to get burnt these days.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pete the Plumbe said:


> Clients need to go with the pros, *ensure the company is certified with the BBB*, and has client testimonials. It's just so easy to get burnt these days.


Your value of the BBB is way over rated... :laughing:

A couple of the worst companies in the state here are fine upstanding members of the BBB...

The state Department of Consumer Protection didn't share the opinion.... :laughing:

But hey...

They pay their dues....:laughing:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Your value of the BBB is way over rated... :laughing:
> 
> A couple of the worst companies in the state here are fine upstanding members of the BBB...
> 
> ...


 Anyone could be a member of the bbb just pay them and your in.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

One of the local news stations checked out the BBB a few months ago to do with moving companies they found they found companies that were listed with the BBB had a higher score then those that chose not to be members even when the listed company had more complaints. Unfortunately when there is profit to be made by having a company pay to be listed on your site there will be a biased.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This is exactly what I'm talking about....

Scroll down to where it says "Government Actions....

http://www.bbb.org/connecticut/busi...lo-home-services-in-windsor-locks-ct-72000204

WTF is that? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

*Government Actions*
The following describes a government action that has been resolved by either a settlement or a decision by a court or administrative agency. If the matter is being appealed, it will be noted below.

On December 30, 2010, Michael R. Jezouit, President, and Stephen G. Birch, General Manager of Aiello Home Services entered into an Assurance of Voluntary Compliance with the Connecticut Department of Consumer Protection.

Without any admission of wrongdoing or violation of law, the company principals agreed, among other things:

*not to engage in, employ or supply for employment any person to perform any occupational work in Connecticut which requires a *license* or apprenticeship registration, unless such person has first obtained such license or registration in accordance with CT law;

*to *supervise registered apprentices* to include the proper job site ratio;

*not to commence work unless each applicable *permit* has been obtained;

*to perform all occupational *work to current applicable state and municipal statute, code, regulation or ordinance using acceptable trade practices;*

*not to perform or allow the performance of *occupational licensing work beyond the scope of his or her license and/or apprenticeship;*

*to *display their contractor or contractor of record license number* and/or HOD number(s) on all printed advertisements, vehicles and stationery used for their business;

*to *keep current records* and produce them upon request to the Department;

*to *provide exact details and information of work performed in any complaints* received by the Department;

*not to violate any of the provisions of the *Home Solicitation Sales Act*.

In addition, the company principals agreed to *pay civil penalties totalling $35,000* to be deposited in the consumer protection enforcement fund.


----------

